# ***Mini Photo Comp 8***



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The *mini* *photo* *comp* is a bit of fun and is aimed at newbies and experienced photographers alike. It's intention is to give you a reason to get out there with the camera and improve your photography by giving you a brief or subject to focus on.
Ultimate judging will be by yourselves, but I will have the unenviable task of selecting the final ten (maybe less) for voting on. No discussion will be entered into.

The rules.

1. Maximum size should be limited to 800x600 (including borders) anything larger wont be selected.
2. Pictures *must* be you own work.
3. One *photo* per person.
4. There are no prizes for this *comp*.
5. With the odd exception there will be 10 days for posting pics and ten days for voting. Don't worry, I'll keep reminding you.

In the absence of the main photo comp I'm going to give you something to get your teeth into. The breif for this one is "Standing out in a crowd" There's lots of opportunities with this one so lets see your interpretations:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

What kind of timescale are we working to here.

Oh, and nice to see the comp back :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

pooma said:


> What kind of timescale are we working to here.
> 
> Oh, and nice to see the comp back :thumb:


Rule no. 5.

Ten days for posting, 10days for voting


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

sorry, my fault for not reading the post properly


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Just making sure you all see this is up and running.


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok... here is one from me... the weather was shocking but it didnt matter how many people were around, these beauties stood out for miles


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Where was that taken Flaming Dragon? Great Dorset Steam Fair by any chance?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Well this pod & fireworks certainly stood out like a sore thumb in a crowd:


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

parish said:


> Where was that taken Flaming Dragon? Great Dorset Steam Fair by any chance?


Nope... sorry.

It was taken at Powderham Castle at the Historic Vehicle Gathering.
Its an amazing event, I love it.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Daily bump:wave:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Ari Vatanen and Dave Richards allways stood out from the crowd
Taken at last years McRae rally


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

5 days to go. Let your imagination flow


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Standing out eh? 

Mmmmm I have an idea!:thumb:

Come on folks, Spitfire puts a lot of effort for free into this! lets test him. 


Maxtor.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Hopefully this is the right size - i can resize if required. Was taken at Poole Station a few weeks ago, camera set to monochrome


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

What we need is a Celtic fan in the Rangers end or vice-versa. That would be a surefire winner.
I'll bring the camera if we can have a volunteer.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's my entry. This was straight out the camera, if I remember right.


----------



## Penfold101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Half Dome, taken from Glacier Point, Yosemite National Park, California. Original photo over 4000 pixels wide...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

chisai said:


> What we need is a Celtic fan in the Rangers end or vice-versa. That would be a surefire winner.
> I'll bring the camera if we can have a volunteer.


I did that when I was about 10 years old.(circa 1971) My mother forced my uncle to take me to the fitba. Ibrox was just round the corner and he agreed as he was a gers supporter. He nearly died though when I put my new coat on. A bright green, white and gold pinstripped ice hockey jacket that my canadian cousins had sent me. I'll give him his due, he was a brave man. The comments that we took in the Ibrox enclosure that day were what you'd expect. I'll always remember the stares from the hords queing at the Copland Rd underground on the way home. I wish I could have had a picture of that me actually being a celtic supporter and all that.


----------



## Star2 (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

Heres one I took the other day after getting out while there was a break in the constant rain we have had!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Only a few days left folks


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump....:thumb:


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

the weather aint on my side


----------



## Peter K (Mar 20, 2009)

This man stands out in a crowd








[/url]p://[/IMG]


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

mtxfiesta said:


>


I need to get to the gym more!!!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

One day left for your entries.


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

I have been thinking on this one, and this one "stands out", in my eyes anyway :thumb:

I Present To You Queen Victoria !










Thank You


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Grand Canyon, taken July '09
Excuse the frame of the helicopter, we were sat in the back!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll close this tonight. Get your last minute entries in now please:thumb:


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

on the way to work the other day


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

*Ace high*


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

From Troons Nostalgia weekend (canny do the size thing hope this
is ok:thumb


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Standing out..


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Competition closed. Thanks to all who contributed:thumb:


----------

